# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Saigontourist giảm giá tour ở các tỉnh phía Bắc vào mùa Thu 2011

## hangnt

_Công ty Dịch vụ lữ hành Saigontourist đã phối hợp với Vietnam Airlines triển khai nhiều tour khởi hành từ Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh đến Thủ đô Hà Nội và các danh lam thắng cảnh ở nhiều tỉnh, thành phía Bắc vào mùa Thu 2011 với mức giá ưu đãi._


Trong số này có tour nổi bật “Hà Nội-Sapa vào Thu" với mức giá trọn gói của tour 6 ngày chỉ còn 8,786 triệu đồng, giảm 2,999 triệu đồng so với tour thông thường.

Hành trình “Hà Nội-chùa Bái Đính-khu du lịch Tràng An-Hạ Long” là tour nội địa thu hút khách nhiều nhất đầu thu năm nay của Saigontourist cũng được giảm giá tới 46% so với mức thông thường.

Cùng thời gian này, các tour du lịch tiết kiệm đến với thiên nhiên hoang sơ Phú Quốc - một điểm đến “nóng” 4 mùa cũng được Saigontourist giảm giá trong suốt thời gian từ tháng 9-11 năm nay./.


_Nguồn:  TTXVN/Vietnam+_

----------

